# Fish suggestion for 10g



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have a 10G heavily planted running with Eheim 2213. Right now it's housing 6 Golden White Cloud and 3 Vietnamese Cardinal Minnows with BNP, Cherry Shrimp and MTS. The problem is the fish just hangs in the back of the tank around the spray bar. Rarely they come out to swim around the rest of the tank for few seconds and then they're back to their spot in the back. 

So I'm thinking about switching the fish for something more visible. I'm open to single pair suggestion for possible easy breeding or something else to make the tank lively.


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

Depending on how steady your water parameters are (as we know, the smaller the tank the harder to maintain parameters. If you are feeling brave, I'd get some apistos, if not, go with fancy guppies and throw in there a single dwarf gourami or Paradise fish to keep the baby population in check


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

They hang around in the back? Try turning off your filter for 30 minutes and see if they come out and stay out. maybe they don't like the current


----------



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

coldmantis said:


> They hang around in the back? Try turning off your filter for 30 minutes and see if they come out and stay out. maybe they don't like the current


Normally I have the spray bar pointed at the back wall and they were still hiding in the back. The last 2 weeks I had it with output pointed towards the tank and it's still the same.

The only thing I can think of is the change in lights. I think they were more active when I had T5HO on that tank. Now it's just 2x CFL and they're hiding in the back.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Might try Purple harlequin rasboras. Lively, pretty, small, hardy fish. Males have electric orange on their noses, ladies have a golden yellow nose, much deeper, rounder body, with a purple/black body colour that is unusual. The regular harlequins or 'lambchop' versions are also very pretty, reddish to bright copper body but no color diff' between sexes. More shoaling than tight schooling and they enjoy a current. Mainly surface feeders, but not picky at all. Never shy, always all over the tank.

Less colorful but also very active and visible would be Daisy Rice Fish. Males have some pretty fin colour on the edges, quite sleek & slender with a torpedo tail shape. Ladies are bigger, rounder in the body, not much colour, sort of a pale ice blue body colour, and Under some lights their eyes glow neon blue. But they are always out and about, eager eaters that feed at all levels. One of my females seems to really like the spirulina pellets i feed snails, it will carry one around for awhile waiting for it to soften. Shakes the pellet like a great white shark does with a seal , to tear it apart. Fun little fish, though not so brightly colored as others.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Get some Dario Dario (scarlet badis)


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I have these also. I very rarely see them, they are very shy. Also not so easy to feed, as they are not big on man made food, much prefering live food. Mine take frozen bloodworms. Gorgeous, but if you want active fish that you see all the time, these would not be a good choice, imho. They are not all that colour either, my females are a pale yellow, only males have the red, so far as I know, and the one I had wasn't anywhere near that red. His blue stripes were brighter, but overall, he was a pale specimen.

I'd like to get a couple more of them though, seen any for sale anywhere ? I have just a pair of females left, be nice to get them a boyfriend at least.


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

I second Tino's suggestion, German Blue Rams or Fancy Guppies - good luck!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Fishfur said:


> I have these also. I very rarely see them, they are very shy. Also not so easy to feed, as they are not big on man made food, much prefering live food. Mine take frozen bloodworms. Gorgeous, but if you want active fish that you see all the time, these would not be a good choice, imho. They are not all that colour either, my females are a pale yellow, only males have the red, so far as I know, and the one I had wasn't anywhere near that red. His blue stripes were brighter, but overall, he was a pale specimen.
> 
> I'd like to get a couple more of them though, seen any for sale anywhere ? I have just a pair of females left, be nice to get them a boyfriend at least.


BA's in Hamilton has a tank full. They have been there for two weeks and were 3/12


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Hope they are still there by the time I can get there, but thanks for the tip.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*sugg..*

deff a pair of blue rams or german rams...maybe some cory cats (3) but if by chance the rams breed they will deff take care of the eggs .


----------



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

tom g said:


> deff a pair of blue rams or german rams...maybe some cory cats (3) but if by chance the rams breed they will deff take care of the eggs .


I thought the rams require 20G+. 

But it's funny because the whole point of me setting up the 29G was for either Bolivian or GBR pair. 

Thanks everyone for suggestions. I'll have to figure out what to do but I've kind of remodeled the tank recently (pulled out all the crypts) so maybe it'll help the fish to move around once they get use to changes.

There is also an option of converting it to FOWLR salt tank for "_Daddy, it's not fish, it's Nemo_"


----------

